

How World War III became possible: it's likelier than you think - alecco
https://www.vox.com/2015/6/29/8845913/russia-war

======
csense
Already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9800740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9800740)

------
VOYD
Hasn't the US been in it for the last 13 years already?

